# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  حنين أمّ

## عصام البشير

حنين أمّ
بُنيَّ سئمتُ دموعَ المآقي = وكوبًا من الشوق مرَّ المذاق
أحنّ إليكَ وأنت بحضني = فكيف – إذا ما بعدتَ – اشتياقي
ذهبتَ .. وأنتَ معي حاضرٌ = هجرتَ .. وطيفُك في القلبِ باق
أُداري من الشوقِ ما قد براني = وألقى من الوجدِ غيرَ مُطاقِ
ولو قدْ سُئِلتُ حياتي، لقلتُ: = خذوها فِدى قبلةٍ أو عناقِ
ولكن .. أضنُّ بعمري، لأُسقى = من الوصلِ يومًا بكأس دِهاق
أحبُّ الحياةَ لأنكَ فيها = وأخشى المماتَ حذارَ الفراقِ

----------


## همع الهوامع

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو بكر أحمد محمود

هل فضيلتك الأستاذ عصام البشير الذي يدير المؤتمرات التي تذاع على قناة اقرأ أم أنه تشابه في الأسماء

----------


## بهاء الدين عبد الرحمن

*أبيات لطيفة معبرة مع سمو معانيها الإنسانية

لا فض فوك..

مع التحية الطيبة*

----------


## عبد الحي المالكي

لعل الذي تتكلم عنه هو الدكتور عصام البشير السوداني حفظه الله , و قد تولى فيما أذكر منصب وزير الأوقاف و الشؤون الإسلامية في السودان , أما الذي يكتب في المجلس و في الملتقى فهو الشيخ عصام البشير المراكشي المغربي وفقه الله و سدد خطاه .

----------

